# Johnson & Wales Freshmen Baking/Pastry Course?!



## xashley717x (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi, I'm only a freshmen in high school but I want to start narrowing my search down.  I am currently interested in the CIA in hyde park, ny.... Johnson and Wales in Providence and also the one in Charlotte

I will be majoring in baking and pastry arts.

Could anyone tell me what the typical courses would be for a freshmen baking/pastry arts major? Thanks


----------



## ashleynicole (Feb 15, 2010)

hey
how are you?
did you look at Sullivan too?
thats where I will be going
I have a course of what you will get at sullivan
if you want you can send me a message or even email me
[email protected]
(its my email for the colleges and stuff)
and I can tell you all the classes and stuff to get a A.S.
though it might be on their site (cant remember)
sullivan.edu
so yeah contact me
maybe I can help you


----------



## xashley717x (Mar 19, 2010)

oh thank youu :] the only thing is, I need to get a bachelors degree.  My family doesn't think a pastry chef is a real job, so they'll only let me major in baking and pastry if I get a bachelors degree, which I can get at CIA, Johnson and Wales, and I think that's pretty much it!


----------



## ashleynicole (Feb 15, 2010)

yeah I noticed that too!
but have you looked online to see the salarys?
its a good amount of money
I think I might go to CIA later after sullivan for a BA
but I picked sullivan because
they have lifetime job assistance
and if you need to brush up on a class say 10 years later
you can re take it free (if you passed it)
and they way jobs are now
I couldnt turn that down


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

Your parents will only let you go if you can get a BA? Sad.
I am currently going to the Oregon Coast Culinary Institue (www.occi.net)
You only get an A.S. but the program is significantly less costly than CIA and J&W.
For the first term you mainly work on breads and other dough products(puff pastry, danish, ect.) with either chef Woojay Poynter(a.k.a. the awesome Pastry Ninja) or Certified Master Baker Tina Powers. You also take Interpersonal Communications, Math for Chefs(easy to get out of if you are good at math) and Food Service and Safety.
The term after that you switch chefs and work on cakes and icings for the last five weeks of the term, the first half you get to practice your knife skills by switching with the culinary students and taking over the kitchen and making lots of really tasty dishes. The extra classes are nutrition and computers.
Third term(what I am doing now) is dessert presentations, ice desserts(ice cream, gellato, sorbet, sherbet), and the epic "design you dream bakery" project. Extras are writing and business management.
I can't remember exactly remember what next term is but I know we are doing a lot of sugar candies and chocolate as well as prep work for whatever restaurant/bakery/resort we are doing our externship for.

Hope this helps with knowing what you are in for after graduation.


----------

